# New carbon fuji carbon c-10 owners?



## nancyinky (Apr 16, 2004)

I cut my post, put on my peds, cages, computer....got on my racing wheels and threw my ne woman's Fuji Supreme RC on the scales. It read at 15.14. Not to bad. And it came with not the lightest crank. Anyone else have one of these?:thumbsup:


----------

